# NO enthusiasm... advice needed



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

bumppp


----------



## HorseExerciser (Aug 19, 2009)

I feel more motivated when I take lessons because I have someone there to help me and tell me what to do if a problem arises. They also can give you more to think about later on and practice when your by yourself. Find a trusted trainer and take lessons once a week or more, go on some trail rides when the weather is nice, just spend time with your horse. You don't always need to ride them, sometimes taking them out for a brushing is a good change of pace for their minds and bodies.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe just don't ride for a couple weeks. Your horses won't lose a lot of condition, especially if they're already in good shape. Spend some "easy" time with them. Grooming, maybe lunging, braid their tails. Just "stupid" stuff that's relaxing. I think sometimes when our horses are being difficult we forget the enjoyment we get being around them. Maybe by temporarily moving the problems/stress to the back burner for a couple of weeks you'll find yourself eager to get out there again.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ I agree with both of the above posters. For a while after I moved Zu to his new barn I couldn't get lessons and I felt my enthusiasm towards riding slipping. I'm only just getting back to riding 4 times a week, and while it feels good, if it's been too long since a lesson and Zeus and I start arguing It's hard to make myself ride. I had one of those rides today. We just couldn't get it today. I still plan on going out tomorrow to ride, but I'm going to have to make myself. 

I don't know if that's what's up because I don't know how often you take lessons. But I do know that it helps me tons. I think to have fun riding I need to feel like I'm doing well, feel like I'm accomplishing something. So when I have rides where I don't accomplish much I stress. When that happens I need to just take some time to hang with him, go on a trail ride, goof off bareback, whatever. Than when we get back to work I can handle the bad days.

Hope you figure out what can get you back intot he swing of things.
:]


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

ugh, i had two weeks like this, i was SO SCARED that i didnt like riding anymore, i was so scared that i wouldnt like riding anymore that i forced myself to ride everyday... one day i just snapped and that SECOND i needed to see my horse, haha then i HAD to go riding. it was weird, maybe thats hwat your going through?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like burnout. I don't know what kind of ridding you do aside from eventing but sometimes a total change of discipline will recharge you.

Although I've owned horses for over 25 years and rode way longer then that, I burned out about 5 years ago and sold all my horses. That lasted a whole 2 years before the urge to ride and own again returned. I needed time off not a change of discipline; but if it's in your blood, it never goes away completely.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Agree with everyone else. I'm also wondering if the horses are enjoying being ridden right now. Maybe your lack of interest is because they are frustrated too. Have you tried doing some stuff with them that they are good at? Try doing some stuff that you know will be successful and fun. Maybe some casual trail riding or some review of things they know how to do well. Maybe that will make it fun for both of you again.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, guys.

My problem is that I've let this burnout run its course too long. I have really been burnt out for a year or so. It started with the injury of my first eventer. I lost my motivation. But then, I started taking lessons and got back going again. Then, my trainer moved and my other horse got hurt. When I'm not in competition mode, I don't want to ride and when my horses are fighting with me, I can't go out and compete. Double Edged sword.

I take lessons about twice a month. Money is tight and since I have my own barn, it is easier for me to ride by myself a lot of the time. 

I wish I could switch disciplines for a while but I simply can't. I do not have the horses or the resources. one of my horses is a strictly jumping horse (HATES dressage, hacking is ok) and one is not good at anything but eventing. Ginisee is retired and can do more stuff but I don't have equipment

If I stop riding for more than a couple of weeks, I need to think about leasing/selling my horses. I cannot afford to have them sitting and doing nothing (with the exception of Ginisee who is a forever pasture pet). I have to sell one horse already before college (Uma) which I think will take a lot of the weight off my shoulders. Maybe I'm just tired of riding two horses?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Riding two horses could definitely be a contributing factor. I have days where I don't want to ride my one, so I don't know how I would handle having to ride two. This might seem blunt but maybe you need to think about selling Uma sooner rather than later? (By the way, she is gorgeous, If I could afford two I'd be all over that.) I definitely understand about money for lessons. I'm so grateful we can do around once a week, but really wish it could be more. Maybe selling one would also allow for more frequent lessons to improve/motivate you?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Come down here, we will have a party, and then all will be well.  

No, in all seriousness, just go out and gallop. When I don't want to ride, or lose the incentive to do "work" I get on Blue with her halter, put my hair down and just run. Or I get on Geof and really get him going in a Steeplechase gallop. It usually helps me go, hey, even though it's off season, I can still have fun! Maybe try a gymkahana? Running barrels? You can sometimes do this in an english saddle. 
Also, looking at my ribbons and pics from shows, I think, look at what I've done, let's see how much more I can do!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i feel like that after i long show season. i usually just ride bareback & mess about with the horses for a couple weeks until i think up some new goals that really motivate me. then i will start working or taking lessons again.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

When I start feeling burnt out - I get on a pony and go for a burl. I find just riding a pony who will go all day, not worrying about my position, or the horses position - Just riding - Really re-invigorates me.


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

I quite often get burnt out and find it hard to have the motivation to ride my young comp horse as he requires SO much effort and we have alot riding on him so it has to be perfect. I ride for a living so after working with 6 young horses (some of them breakers) I then have to deal with my boy and my other pony who I'm breaking in.
The best thing to do is have a week away from them - go up and feed them, change rugs, muck out etc and leave!! You'll be surprised how quickly they realise what they are missing out on and start being super friendly LOL. If I'm still unmotivated I just lunge them - I never ride if I'm tired, I get cranky and its not fair on them.
Another thing I do is write on my calendar in the tack shed all my shows etc coming up - tends to motivate me to get ready!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^REally, when I'm cranky, it helps to ride! lol it calms me!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for the great suggestions, guys.

i'm going out to ride in a minute so I don't have much time to type but...

Gillian- I am getting ready to post Uma on a couple of sites and spread the word out here. I need to get her sold sooner rather than later to make sure that she will be gone by college. I might know someone who will want to ride her until she is sold. She's very hard to ride, I'm not going to lie. But she's a great XC and SJ horse. She just doesn't like repetative flat work.

well, off to ride. blah


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

How high in eventing could she go?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> How high in eventing could she go?


I don't really know. I've had top trainers tell me she could to Intermediate or above. She's a phenominal jumper and has unlimited potential in that department. Buck Davidson's words when he first saw her jump were "****!" haha. It's her dressage that's the hard part. If someone could get really comfortable with her then they could get by in dressage. Her best score was a 39. It's just really hard for her. 

She would make a great showjumper too. But she really really REALLY loves cross country. She's done up to Training regularly and some Prelim jumps.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Cause both Anno and Spencer sold their ponies and are shopping around.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck on the burnout. I ignored my horse for a while when I got burned out. I don't compete so he was ok in a pasture for a while. When I played with him more again he had missed me. I felt so bad for ignoring him, but he had gotten a little **** and vinager back which made me realize I needed to go work him more. Try to make it a little less competition for yourself every once in a while. It's good for the horses too. Take a nice little trail ride, or just run. Wither one can help make you adn your horse feel better.


----------



## JoJo1950 (Dec 14, 2009)

Why did you start riding? Why did you buy a horse? Why did you start taking lessons? What were you striving to learn during lessons, striving to achieve? Was there a time that your heart quicken just before the mount? Did you ever lose time while riding? Saw or rode a horse that, Gosh!, you would just absolutely love to own? Can you remember a day when the sun, breeze and your horse lined up to give you the sweetest moment?

You may not be burned out. Maybe, just maybe, you have lost the ‘moments’. It is what life is made of. There are a lot of in-betweens and then there are moments. That is why old people reminisce. Even the young always play the “ remember when game”. You see when you are always looking for a destination, a point of achievement, you lose moments. When moments are lost, ambition because tedious. 

A world traveler once told of the a secrete for enjoying the vicissitudes of exploring new experiences. She said to sit quietly and close one eyes. Pretend you are back home, back in your old home, in your old room, in the old world. Strive to achieve that state of presence. Then open your eyes and be in the moment, then one will truly enjoy their new travel challenges.

Maybe you should go out to the barn. Sit quietly, image your are at an advanced age, your beautiful horses are now gone, the knees don’t blend so good, the back hurts, the kids need college money on and on. Now really believe it. Open your eyes and try with all your heart to be in that moment, after all it is only what truly exists. Capture the moment! 

As you strive to capture once again that portion of your spirit that you may think you lost, maybe striving to capture the moments that birthed you to horses may lead you back to yourself. 

You say that college is in the future. That means you have more years ahead of you then you have behind you. Possibilities are endless, roads wide and always branching off. Take it from one who has more years behind them than ahead and roads are now more narrow. It is ok to just sit and be with your horse. Good Luck.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

JoJo1950 - You are impressively wise. What you wrote applies to many things, not just horseback riding. I think I need to print that out, put it up on my wall at work, and read it when I start to whine about my life. Thanks!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok, That's getting printed, pasted on the inside of my locker, and I'm going to read it every day!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

I know what is like, I resentally went threw exactly the same thing, riding became a chore not a hobbie. I own my own who, who as well has begun misbehaving lately. It was less fun to ride, having to deal with him the whole time. I dragged myself back out there one day and rode, yes Chinga misbehaved shockingly. But I made him know, I was boss. I ride 7 days a week, weekly training sessions with a trainer and every day I train by myself. I've owned Chinga for around 7 months and its been full training since then. I find doing different things makes riding a heap more fun, we're training as eventers. So there is plenty of things for us to do.

Is it possible to go on a holiday with your horse? I'm heading to the farm on January the 4th and we are messing around there for a months, cross country courses, galloping, dam swimming, cattle/sheep/alpaca herding! Heaps of fun!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

wow Jojo. That made me think about a lot. Thank you for that post.

Thanks for some more suggestions, guys. I actually had a great ride yesterday. Demi was very cooperative and we just rode around like a little hunter horse (she loves being on the forehand and the majority of the reason she acts up is because I try to get her off the forehand). We w/t/c without a problem. The first time in about a month.

We've offered Uma to one of my experienced friends to ride. She takes great care of her horses and she's ridden Uma before. She knows her idiosyncricies (sp?) so she won't be surprised that her flat work isn't that good. If she decides that she wants to take her and ride her ( we would have a free lease agreement just in case ) then she could. She can take her to shows or whatever she wants and possibly the USPC championships if she's ready to go. I think Uma and I just have too much history and maybe I'm a bit intimidated by her. She's a huge girl (17hh) and I've had her since she was a wee tot. We have A LOT of things working against our relationship. But no one else sees it because it's mostly internal. 

Stormy- why did they sell their ponies? I loved Just Peachy. He was so cute! I don't think I would be comfortable selling her to another teenager. She's a lot of horse to handle. An Adult Amateur with a trainer or a professional would be best for her.

I think that riding one horse is going to be best for me. And perhaps I've just lost sight of how lucky I am to have horses at all.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

If I was you, I would take a horse and go on a really long trail ride. That helps me almost every time. If you're worried about your horse misbehaving, I would lunge him down first and maybe do a little ground work. One great ride is all it takes to get back into it, even if you're just doing something easy.

Jojo- Wow. I'm going to save that onto my computer. That was really cool.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Problem is, she's longed every day. haha. I must longe her or I will get bucked off no doubt about it. I don't have trails at my house... though I do have a truck and trailer... maybe I will try to get a group together


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll come! lol!

Peaches only could go novice, and they didn't want to push her over that, and Anno is DEF ready to move up to Training, and work at Pre-Limb in the next year, they sold Peaches to a girl who will take her to the Special Olympics!
Shadow never liked eventing as much as he loved Dressage, and the horse they did buy had a freak accident in the feild and won't ever be able to do more than walk trot ever again.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It's Prelim Stormy :wink:


Drew - When I was a Working Student, I was fully motivated at first. I loved being at the barn for all those hours. At first, I was just cleaning stalls and turning 30 horses out and bringing 30 horses in and making grain and feed and all that hoohaw.

Eventually, after prooving myself to the BM, I was riding "Clients" horses for her - up to 5 a day. It was amazing at first, I learnt so much from each indavidual horse. How to change my seats, how to accomodate the horse, how to change my riding for each indavidual horse. 

I was riding horses from the "Nutso" category, to the "Shove a firecracker up their **** just to get them to move" category. I even trained a Fjord how to jump and do basic level dressage for pete's sake *who is now doing exceptionally well in Pony Club*:wink:

But, I got burnt out. Not only having to spread myself for chores, but for the 5 horses, plus the 2 that I owned. Lessons, Comps - I was done.

I didn't want to do it anymore, but I kept going. Then a "Blessing" in disquise happened. My Husband lost his job and I had to leave my position and get a job to help support our family, and due to that, I had to move my horses.

We ened up Leasing out 1 horse, he went to a Pony Club home and is now at a fabulous barn, and I kept Nelson. It was a hard decision, but it had to be done. I had to decide which horse was more compatable for me and what horse would get me to my goals of getting back to Prelim. 

We chose Nelson. And to be honest, going back to the basics *meaning 1 horse, getting rid of the stress* , I found my joy in Riding and Training again.

Now, I have only 1 horse to focus on in stead of 2 plus 5 others who weren't even my horses. I have goals, I have plans, I have moved to a new barn where I am a Boarder, not a Worker, so no more working 14 hours a day - and only have to focus on Nelson and I. 

I made things simpler. Re-focused on what I want, short term goals and long term goals. Taking 1 step at a time.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I would DIE if I had to muck 30 stalls a day. I hate doing our four! 

And thanks, I've always said pre-limb because that's how it sounded in my head, lol!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

^ Oh been there, done that. It is NOT fun, trust me.
Worked ALL summer at my old barn and started to hate being there. I was so burnt out, not from riding, just from being at the barn. (Crazy BO, b*tchy boarders, property that flooded every time it rained, etc.) While I had to go out every day because I was on part board, I would only ride maybe 2 times a week. What got me back into riding 4 or 5 times a week was moving barns, getting on full board instead of partial, and focusing and me and my horse, having fun, and setting little basic goals for us.

Great advice you guys.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I was a working student in the summer of 2008 for the CCI**** eventer in my area. She worked my butt off! But I enjoyed every bit of it. I was riding 5 horses a day, including my own. Going to schoolings, grooming for her, going to shows, everything. At the time, I only had one horse that I was riding so I guess it wasn't as stressful. but I was also taking care of all the horses in the 30 stall barn plus the horses boarded in the 7 stall barn. Feed, water, turnout. 

I loved it. But I guess now that I am not doing anything that I feel is productive, I am in a rut. I am still fully into selling Uma. We talked about this when I was with that trainer. The trainer I am with now, loves Uma but agrees that she is a bit too much horse for me. For a person that is 5'2" on a tall day, a full-bodied 17hh 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire is BIGGGG. After four years, the fact that I am selling her finally feels right. 

We told the person who is considering riding her/ leasing her that if she loves her and wants to keep her, we would flat out GIVE Uma to her. Our first priority is getting her a great home. Then I could still ride her sometimes too. She is worth about $10,000 but I really just want her to be someone who is focused on her, not the money she is worth


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe you could try comparing eventing to other sports. Latly I've really become interested in snowboarding and half pipe is slot like jpumping. Maybe you could try that drew?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Drew, if Uma doesn't work out for the one who is interested in leasing her - let me know  

I am sure you'll figure things out Drew, let what will be, be. Take one day at a time and go from there.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I've really become interested in snowboarding


OT - But snowboarding is awesome :]


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol so true WS! But us in the states have the best boarders.


Nicely said MIE


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll let you know when we find out what she wants to do, MIEventer. Are you looking for another horse??

I haven't been able to ride for a week and a couple of days because of the snow (6 foot drifts!). However, I took Uma out and rode her bareback with a halter and leadrope in the 1ft snow area. She is the most comfortable bareback horse EVER! haha. We had fun!


----------

